# 2590L AquaGarden Tank



## ragn4rok (Jan 23, 2005)

Hi,

This is my 3-months old tank to grow some gigantic plants. It's still not 100% complete. I will change the design soon.

left shot









front shot









right shot









Specification :
planting-date : November 2005
tank : 175 x 185 x 100 (cm) 
light : natural sun-light filtered with transparant canopy and 30% sun-net. 
temperature : 20-24 C
fertilizer : 15 x JBL AquaBasis Plus 
substrat : 500kg white silica sand 
CO2 system : none
filter : overflow 
water-change : 24 hours non-stop every two days
Water Parameter : 
pH : 6.8 - 7.0 
kH : 8

Plants : 
Anubias barteri var. angustifolia "afzelii"
Anubias barteri var. barteri
Anubias barteri var. nana
Anubias barteri var. nana "bonzai" --> from AquaFleur
Anubias barteri "coffeefolia"
Anubias callos --> from AquaFleur
Anubias heterophylla
Bolbitis heudelotii
Crinum calamistratum
Crinum natans "crispus"
Crinum sp. --> ???
Cryptocoryne aponogetifolia
Cryptocoryne crispatula var. flaccidifolia
Cryptocoryne usteriana
Echinodorus "Bright Star" 
Echinodorus "Indian Red" 
Echinodorus "Okie Franzy"
Echinodorus "Rubin" 
Echinodorus bleheri
Echinodorus horemanii "Green" 
Echinodorus horemanii "Red"
Echinodorus martii 
Echinodorus osiris 
Echinodorus palaefolius
Echinodorus uruguayensis
Microsorum pteropus
Microsorum pteropus "narrow leaves"
Microsorum pteropus "needle leaves"
Microsorum pteropus "phillipines"
Microsorum pteropus "red"
Nymphaea lotus "zenkeri red"
Nymphaea lotus "zenkeri green"
Nymphaea lotus pubescens

Fish:
8 x Lemon Algae Eater
11 x Puntius denisonii

Regards,

Jeffrey


----------



## Laith (Sep 4, 2004)

Would be great to see a picture of the entire tank!


----------



## spcyamada (May 13, 2005)

*Cool*

Yeah, got any full shots of that tank sir?


----------



## ragn4rok (Jan 23, 2005)

Hi,

Sorry for a very late reply.  Here it is my full tank shots.










Tank spec :
Dimension : 175 x 185 x 100 (cm) (2590L)
Filter : OverFlow
CO2 : none
Substrate : 500kg silica + 15 x JBL AquaBasis Plus
liquid fertilizer : none
Pump : 2 x 4500L/h
Light : natural sunlight filtered with 75% sun-net 
Water-change : 24-hr (500L/day)

Plants :
Ammania gracillis, Anubias barteri ''coffeefolia'', Anubias barteri var. angustifolia (''afzelii''), Anubias barteri var. barteri, Anubias barteri var. nana, Anubias barteri var. nana 'Petite', Anubias callos, Anubias heterophylla, Bolbitis heudelotii, Cladophora aegagropila, Crinum calamistratum, Crinum natans, Cryptocoryne albida, Cryptocoryne aponogetifolia, Cryptocoryne crispatula var. balansae, Cryptocoryne parva, Cryptocoryne retrospiralis, Cryptocoryne undulata ''broad leaves'', Cryptocoryne walkeri (lutea), Cryptocoryne wendtii "Green", Cryptocoryne wendtii 'Mi Oya', Cryptocoryne wendtii 'Tropica', Cryptocoryne x willisii , Cryptocoryne x willisii ''lucens'', Echinodorus 'Rubin', Echinodorus bleheri, Echinodorus horemanii "green", Echinodorus horemanii "red", Echinodorus palaefolius var. latifolius, Echinodurus "Bright Star", Echinodorus "Okie Franzy", Eleocharis acicularis, Eusteralis stellata (Pogostemon stellata), Hemianthus micranthemoides, Hygrophila corymbosa ''narrow leaves'', Hygrophila guianensis, Hygrophila polysperma, Hygrophila polysperma ''Ceylon'', Hygrophila polysperma 'Rosanervig', Limnophila sessiliflora, Ludwigia arcuata, Ludwigia glandulosa (''perennis''), Ludwigia inclinata, Microsorum pteropus ''Narrow'', Microsorum pteropus "needle leaves", Microsorum pteropus, Microsorum pteropus ''Philippine'', Microsorum pteropus ''Red'', Microsorum pteropus 'Tropica', Myriophyllum aquaticum (Green), Myriophyllum tuberculatum (Red), Nymphaea lotus (green), Nymphaea lotus (green tiger), Nymphaea lotus (red tiger), Nymphaea lotus (rubra), Pogostemon helferi, Proserpinaca palustris ''Cuba'', Rotala macrandra, Rotala rotundifolia, Rotala wallichii, Vesicularia sp. ''Christmas'', Vesicularia sp. ''Taiwan moss'', Vesicularia sp. ''Willow moss''

Fish :
Anomolachromis thomasi (Thomasi)
Gasteropelecus sternicla (Silver hatchetfish)
Gyrinocheilus aymonieri (Lemon algae eater)
Hyphessobrycon cf. loweae (Kitty tetra)
Hyphessobrycon pulchripinnis (Lemon tetra)
Mikrogeophagus ramirezi (Blue ram)
Nematobrycon palmeri (Palmeri)
Ottocinclus affinis (Ottocinclus)
Popondetta furcata (Furcata)
Pterophyllum scalare (Black anglefish)
Puntius denisonii (Red-line torpedo)
Rasbora heteromorpha (Harlequin)
??? (Blue kerry)
??? (Irian therina)
??? (Saw bwa)
??? (Yellow ram)


----------



## ragn4rok (Jan 23, 2005)

More pics :


----------



## ragn4rok (Jan 23, 2005)

The plants :
Bolbitis heudelotii jungle (dimension 3 x 2 x 1.5 (ft))









Cryptocoryne cripatula var. balansae. They are already 4ft in length









Proserpinaca palustris "Cuba". I really can't get the "comb" like leaves 









Rotala macrandra









Rotala wallichii


----------



## Cliff Hui (Dec 25, 2005)

wo.........it is very nice...
hardly believe that you with no co2 and use sunlight.....too great...moreover it is a sand substrated tank...and no fertilizer.... 
the red plants go very well....
this is like magic, how can you do that? any hints and speical methods to keep the plant grow?

I have two more questions.....
what is 30% sun-net?
how can you do the 24hr water change?


----------



## Urkevitz (Oct 26, 2004)

Your plants are spectacular, is the tank inside a greenhouse? Do you think you are getting Co2 from the constant water change?


----------



## ragn4rok (Jan 23, 2005)

Cliff Hui said:


> wo.........it is very nice...
> hardly believe that you with no co2 and use sunlight.....too great...moreover it is a sand substrated tank...and no fertilizer....
> the red plants go very well....
> this is like magic, how can you do that? any hints and speical methods to keep the plant grow?
> ...


Hi Cliff,

I'm lucky enough to have a very good tap water condition here. This is my tap water parameter :
pH 7
kH 4
gH 4
NO3 0
NO2 0

24-hr water changing help this tank so much. I don't need to buy any CO2 system nor liquid-fert. All of them are already provided from my tap water.

For your questions :
1. 30% sun net is a media that I used for sunlight filtering. The percentage means that only 30% of sunlight can get through the filter-media.
2. I have an old well in my backyard that the water are very clean. So, I pump it out (about 500L/day) using a water-pump for this tank.



Urkevitz said:


> Your plants are spectacular, is the tank inside a greenhouse? Do you think you are getting Co2 from the constant water change?


No, this tank is not inside a greenhouse.  It's just a normal outdoor tank.

Jeff.


----------



## trckrunrmike (Jan 31, 2005)

Holy cow, about 600 gallons.


----------



## banderbe (Nov 17, 2005)

ragn4rok said:


> Hi Cliff,
> 
> I'm lucky enough to have a very good tap water condition here. This is my tap water parameter :
> pH 7
> ...


Regarding the bold text above: Your original post said your KH was 8 and that you used a JBL fertiliser.

Did I miss something?

Also, how can your nitrates be 0 and still have lush plant growth and an algae free tank? Something doesn't add up.


----------



## ragn4rok (Jan 23, 2005)

Hi Barry,

When the first time I post this topic, I only guessed the kH value because I was never succeed to keep soft-water type stem plants in my aquarium. The current value (kH 4) is from water laboratory.

NO3 = 0;
That value is from my tap water reading, not from the tank.  Soon, I'll go to check the tank too. 

Jeff.


----------



## Navarro (Feb 12, 2004)

For those who don't think is possible read Kasselman article (TAG) from BONITO Brazil, it will make you wonder when you read the water parameters, both water column and substrate.
Luis


----------



## Rek (Jul 19, 2005)

fantastic

but this is a pond? a external tanks?

can you make a photo from more distance in way we can see the structure


----------



## ragn4rok (Jan 23, 2005)

Hi Rek,

Thanks  This is either pond or outdoor tank. I'll make some new photos about this tank soon.

Updated :
add new plant : _Nuphar japonica var. rubrotincta_

Jeff


----------



## ragn4rok (Jan 23, 2005)

More plant pics :

My E. stellata grows so many shoots from its main stem. :shock: 









Tiger lotus flower









Jeff


----------



## Cliff Hui (Dec 25, 2005)

Wo....... that is so nice of your tank and the way you manage it...

I love healthy natural tank and plants....which more close to the real world..

Cliff


----------



## ragn4rok (Jan 23, 2005)

Thanks Cliff 

I love your tank too. It's very inspiring.  BTW, Add more plant picture.

"The red sea"









Jeff


----------



## Cliff Hui (Dec 25, 2005)

thx Jeff,
do you get my private message?


----------



## JArtiles305 (Apr 13, 2006)

Beautiful tank, and beautiful plants.

Can we have a full tank shot?


----------



## Steven_Chong (Mar 17, 2005)

I think everyone (including me) is really anxious to see the external stuff of this tank-- most specifically, shots/explanation of how the hook up to the out-door well works, and how the water leaving the tank is hooked up to drainage.

Please show us!


----------

